# It's definintely John Deere Country at my house



## Woody (Feb 9, 2006)

Proud to say I'm now a JD owner. Picked up a 135 yesterday. Now all I need to do is get some pictures of me on my 135 next to my brother in law on his farm next door with his 200HP 8000 series JD. He has a 7000 series as well and they are a dream to work the fields with!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

We will be looking forward to the pictures. Gonna do any customizing? Like seat armrests, wheel weights, etc.


----------



## Woody (Feb 9, 2006)

Would love to do some customizing and would love to see what others have done!

Armrests would be terrific and I was thinking about that last night. I'm sure more will come to mind as work with it more.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Woody _
> *Would love to do some customizing and would love to see what others have done!
> 
> Armrests would be terrific and I was thinking about that last night. I'm sure more will come to mind as work with it more. *


Chris,

John Deere makes an armrest kit for their larger tractors that just may fit on your 135 seat. Take a look here:

Arm Rest Kit For 4210 - 4710  

If your 135 seat is shaped the same as these tractor seats; you may be able to adapt it to your 135 seat.


----------

